# EPEK Broadheads!



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Went and got mine from Jim at Select Archery!

First off must say thanks to Jim for putting up with me for an 1hr and half. Stand up Guy! Left there with bunch of neat extra things all for FREE!!
Totally worth my time and drive!


THe broad heads come in a cool little tube package.

First impression was WOW GET these things on my arrows!!

After 40 mins of trying to get the darn screws in, and stripping one. i finally had them into practice mode.

True to there WORDS FLIES LIEK A FIELD POINT!! SPOT ON!

Didnt get many shots in before the rain moved in here 

but all i needed was dozen to be convinced!

Pros- Definate Field point flight!
Awesome blade deployment
GONNA leave some HUGE Entry and exit wounds!
NO need for Practice BH's USE YOUR FIELD POINTS!!!

Cons- Screws are so small you need a magnifing glass!
Screws dont fit into practice hole (gotta force it or drill it)
(But im sure after short time this problem will be fixed)


Overall: THese WILL be on my arrows at the beginning of season!


Once again Thanks Jim at Select Archery and teh EPEK Guys

scott


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I have only seen pictures of the Epek head. It looks like it has an O ring on the back of the head. What is the purpose of it?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

i belive its just a safety thing so the outside part cant be "easily" pushed back deploying the blades.


----------



## Straight Talker (Mar 16, 2009)

dfgsdgsd


BowHuntnKY said:


> Went and got mine from Jim at Select Archery!
> 
> First off must say thanks to Jim for putting up with me for an 1hr and half. Stand up Guy! Left there with bunch of neat extra things all for FREE!!
> Totally worth my time and drive!
> ...


----------

